# Kato coach lighting vs. 3rd party



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

Whats the general opinion of Kato's passenger car lighting? Is it nice and even? Do they use a cap? Is it DC/DCC compatible? Just wondering if when buying a set I should pay for their lighting or plan to install something 3rd party.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, I don't know about DCC compatibility, but I installed them in the 12 car Super Chief set and while they work fine they are *not *even and were fiddly to install. At around $40 to do 6 cars it just ain't worth it.
If I had to do it again I'd definitely go the cheapo stick-on led route.


----------



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

If I were to do a home-made lighting solution, how would I get power? Wouldnt I still need Kato's metal strips for the pick-up?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You need a conductive wiper from the lighting circuit to the metal wheels, yes. Kato's would work, or you can cut your own out of brass or copper sheet.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, the Kato CN Transcontinental set cars have the brass wipers pre-installed, even on the un-lit cars, so that’s not an issue with those.....

I'm not sure about other Kato passenger cars though.....


----------

